# Blue star endlers



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll post a video of my blue star endlers. Also known as "Blue voisin" and "French blue". But the the name "Blue star" is the name that Philippe Voisin gave them. And I also have to mention that not Philippe Voisin himself collected them but his son did. For a lot of people think that Philippe caught them.
My first pairs of them was back in 2012 and they were sold at €50,00 a pair at that time. Fortunately, the price has gone down enormously the past years.


----------

